# Applying Anhydrous



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good tips for applying fertilizer from ISU; also some tips can apply for general fall broadcasting....cooler temps, timely showers after application can greatly extend broadcasted fall applications.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/wait_for_soils_to_cool_before_applying_fertilizer_/


----------

